# in-line heater for small nano tanks



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

nope...


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've used a 200w Hydor ETH in-line on my 7.9gal Fluval Ebi for more than a year with no problems.


----------



## doonie (Oct 27, 2011)

(somewhatshocked) what temp was the tank ? It's kind of a shame, to spend all this money on glass lily tubes and glass drop checkers to have a big ugly heater in the tank.


also what about the under gravel heaters ? any one using one of those?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Use the Hydor. I am. What's better than a small heater in the tank?, no heater in the tank.


----------



## doonie (Oct 27, 2011)

well looks like hydor it is , next small planted tank will get the in-gravel heated cable.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> I've used a 200w Hydor ETH in-line on my 7.9gal Fluval Ebi for more than a year with no problems.


It's at about 78. It's easily controlled and serves as a good flow-slower for my Eheim.


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

i've used the same Hydor 200w ETH in-line heater on my ADA mini-L reef for a few months now, and i love it. it's huge outside of the tank, but its SO nice to not have an internal heater in the tank! it does a great job, too. the tank is at exactly 76 degrees for 24 hours a day. especially because the hydor in-line heater is only $50 (versus a similar in-tank heater that would be $30 and far lesser quality IMO), i would highly recommend it.


----------



## doonie (Oct 27, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> It's at about 78. It's easily controlled and serves as a good flow-slower for my Eheim.



Can I ask what you have it set at also , I have one tank with shrimp and would want to keep it around 72-74deg and my air temp is around 67-68deg.


Also I can get the Hydor inline heater's locally for $32 for the 200 and $34 for the next one up. I take it I should stock up on them for that price?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I just can't believe why pet companies don't want to compete with Hydor and make cheaper/ lower wattage heater for this hobby.

I'm sure the electric bill for 200w heater is not cheap.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It'd be expensive if it ran 24/7, maybe. But it's pretty efficient and I haven't noticed any billing increase at all.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

+1, mine does not run very much.


----------



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

If you are a DIY person there are small titanium heaters made by Catalina that have the thermostat control built onto the plug. You can use one of those and enclose it in a PVC housing and make a small inline heater. I would not recommend the project if you feel uncomfortable splicing wires or lack basic plumbing skills though. Also, you will need a couple sizes of pipe taps and a Heyco cord grip to allow the elecrical cord to exit the PVC housing. I use this setup on my 30C and have had it running for about a year with no issues.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree that it is energy efficient. When it is quiet I can hear it click on and off every 5 or so minutes. And I say quiet because if it was normal noise levels then I couldn't hear it.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

doonie said:


> Can I ask what you have it set at also , I have one tank with shrimp and would want to keep it around 72-74deg and my air temp is around 67-68deg.
> 
> 
> Also I can get the Hydor inline heater's locally for $32 for the 200 and $34 for the next one up. I take it I should stock up on them for that price?


Sorry, just now seeing your question.

I keep the temp set at 78 and it stays at 78. Only heater I've got that stays at the temperature I set it at. And when I say only, I mean only. Not even the other Hydor heaters (in-tank) I have do that.

$32 is GREAT deal. Cheapest I've found online or at a local store is about $44 after taxes. Typically at least $50 online when considering shipping. I say buy two for that price so you have a backup. Ha.


----------



## doonie (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for the reply's , I ended up buying the Hydor just haven't got it setup yet.


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 9, 2014)

doonie said:


> well looks like hydor it is , next small planted tank will get the in-gravel heated cable.


Time to stabilize temperature in the 12G long so I can stabilize O2, CO2 and pH. Ultimately control or eliminate the green hair algae.

Any new choices for nano inline heaters?

Who's using heater cable and liking the aesthetics and performance? 

I bet with the thicker bottom glass on frameless tanks that heater cable would be awesome as long as you don't cut it trying to plant. Looking for input.


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

Take a look at my DIY Nano tank heater module. The link is below in my signature. Works great!!


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 9, 2014)

AquaDean said:


> Take a look at my DIY Nano tank heater module.


Clever use of materials. Nice DIY article.

One could use the large Ista CO2 reactor as a vessel. No prop or center tube.

I'm sticking with the Hydor ETh because the tank and filter are exposed and the inline heater will solve a kinky tube issue.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow, till this day there's still no inline heater for nano tanks? You would think that nano tanks are prime customers for inline heaters since there's so little room for equipment inside.


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

Oddly enough I posted up a thread about this as well, I didn't realize someone had bumped this one up... Fail on my part for not reading first. For people running inlines, are you running them on the input our output of the filter?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a DIY inline heater using Eheim jagar heater and PVC, its on the outflow (back to the tank) its hooked up to an ehiem 2211 canister (on a 7g tank). There are a lot for DIY threads out there on this and other forums about making your own in line heater.
I've also see people stuff small heaters in those little canister filters (forget brand name .. i think one was advertised for turtles? but they say they need to be on the same surface as the tank, can't be below a desk/table) and cut a hole in the tip to feed out the cord then seal it back up with silicone.


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Aqua!


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, I saw the threads about the DIY solution. But, y'know, not everyone is so handy.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

You don't have to be too handy if you find a thread with the proper items listed. Write down the items and take your canister tubing with you to a home depot (hope it has helpful employees) and in the plumbing/pvc section ask for help finding the pvc parts on the list and proper reducers to fit the canister tubing (outflow tubing). Then ask for pvc glue and primer and follow the how to again on how to connect it all.
Couldn't get all the pieces here so had to improvise a little but it worked out well.


----------

